# We finally reached 5000th members !



## Noxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay !

That's a lot of people. 

I like this forum, great people...


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats cool, and yes it is alot of people.
Do you have any idea how many actually
visit the forum say at least once per week?
I am curious how many of the 5000 have
lost interest or were just a little curious about
refining and joined. It seems like alot of them
aren't around anymore.
Jim


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Oct 13, 2008)

So, who is this lucky?


----------



## viacin (Oct 13, 2008)

skaus from Austraila, joined 12 Oct 2008.

BTW, we are up to 5,020 now, twenty more in just one day!. Wow. People love this forum 



jimdoc said:


> Do you have any idea how many actually
> visit the forum say at least once per week?
> I am curious how many of the 5000 have
> lost interest or were just a little curious about
> ...



If you sort the member list by total posts - acending, you have to go through 83 pages just to find someone with 1 post  Where are all these people? I for one visit the forum several times a day. Once in the morning before work (while I check my stocks), and when I get home I respond to any of the topics I'm posting in. Then I will usually get back on later and read up on things and try to learn something new. I know, I am addicted. Does anyone have the number for Gold Refiners Anonymous? I have been watching the "who's online" and no one seems to be on as much as me, unless they are hidden.

Heck, I've only been a member since sept 30th, and I already have more posts than 95% of this 5,000! God, I hope I'm not annoying you all, I just can't wait to learn something new and talk to my refining buds


----------



## Noxx (Oct 13, 2008)

I think there's something wrong with the Daily unique visitor statistic but it gives you a good idea of the page views.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 14, 2008)

Viacin,

I, too, hated having to go through the members pages, one by one, to see the total members that have at least one post, until I found a shortcut. On the members list, there are 50 per page. Go to the 2nd page and take a look at the end of the URL. It says 50. Go to the 3rd page and it says 100. 4th page - 150. On the first page, there is no number. Therefore, to advance to the 30th page, for example, start at the 2nd page and replace the 50, on the URL, with (30 -1) X 50, or 1450 and hit Enter. You will be on the 30th page. This works no matter how you sort them.

This works the same on a member's posts, except the number of posts per page is 15. Today, for a certain reason, I wanted to go to the 31st page of my posts. I went to the 2nd page and replaced the 15, at the end of the URL, with (31 -1) X 15, or 450.

I just discovered this today. Check the end of the URLs and you will find it works for other things, also.

Actually, you only have to go to the 18th page of Members *descending* to find how many have made at least one post - 890 people - 17.7% of the total members.


----------



## viacin (Oct 14, 2008)

GSP, ty. you not only helped me, but shaul as well!

noxx, I'm an idiot. lol. I even hate to admit this, but it's funny. I opened those pics, and then tried to grab the scroll bar in the img. Realising how foolish that was, I clicked the "x" to close it without thinking.... lol. I'm a smart one. Is there any way to see who has logged in the most in a given time? Just wondering who is actually on the forum the most.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, we can't know who logs the most...


----------

